# Rotary Hammer-Bosch, Makita or Hilti...and WHY??



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well after a good amount of readign the search archives, I have found that most rotary hammer discussions are brand wars but nobody seems to really say why they prefer one over the other. 

I am getting ready to install a drainage and sump pump system in my personal home and would like one for breaking up small bits of concrete for cutting the sump pit and other small-er holes in concrete I drill from time to time.

I would also like to get something compatible with the bosch tile paddle for demo'ing tile, since that will be its main use.

I have used a Bosch model, but am searchign for input on the Metabo, Makita and Hilti. I know Hiliti is a respected brand, and I have several makita tools i like. 

Im looking at the 1 1/8 models. The bosch seems to be fairly competitively priced with the Makita, but the Hilti may be out of my budget for the predicted useage. I'm looking to spend $250-300. Who knows, I even found a comparable Metabo model that looks to be a solid unit..

Discuss :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

At one time or another I have owned Bosch, Makita, Hilti & Milwaukee.

Currently have 3 Bosch hammers.

All have been top quality & solid performers.

I'd go for the deal & what you like hanging on to best.:thumbsup:


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

thansk for the reply. I am currently leaning towards the Bosch RH328VC.

Although I did just find a Metabo KHE32 1 1/4 rotary hammer new for $250. Closest comparable price I can find on those models is almost $450. Hmm...soft start...


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

we were all hilti then got jack of prices we brought 2 bosche for price of one hilti, 

within a few months the bosche chuck was replaced and cost me over 100bucks hilti is free for 5 yrs of repairs,

doing flooring i would get a small size drill as you are only drilling small fixings


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I have an old Hilti, I bought it over 20 years ago, yes, 20. It has never been stolen - surprise, surprise as other things have.

The only repairs I have done to it are a switch about 6 years ago and a cord about 3 years ago, thats it.

Everyone tells me, let go, buy a new one, why? 

To me it feels better then the others, we use it for chipping, drilling and coring, my vote is for the Hilti


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

If you are only going to use the tool sparingly go with the brand that is the best price, if you are using the tool on an everyday basis and want the best performance, along with the best warranty, customer service, and durability, get a Hilti.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

nhill2090 said:


> Who knows, I even found a comparable Metabo model that looks to be a solid unit.


I've used the bosch, hitachi and metabo and bought the metabo because I've liked all metabo tools I've used (feel/quality/durability/comfort). I've never heard anything bad being spoken about metabos. And I like more metal than plastic for a heat sink. I prefer the longer combo ones (KHE-D28s) than the shorter ones because if I'm demoing a floor, I don't have to bend over as far as i'm going to be down there a while. 
Oh, and the kicker was I got the metabo being clearanced for $200.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks for all the replies. I have narrowed it down slightly.

The makita is out, haven't heard anything to convince me otherwise.

The Hilit is out of my budget for the infrequent use it would see.

The Metabo and Bosch are left. The metabo I can get a good deal on a 1 1/4" but I'm somewhat concerned what bits I can get locally for it. 

The bosch i have used and was the original as far as I have researched . It is still in the running.

I guess I must ask, do the 1 1/8, 1 1/4, 1 9/16, etc etc all accept the same bit shank or are they different sized chucks? That would be a deciding factor.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought a used Hilti off e-bay... got a lot more hammer for the $.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> I bought a used Hilti off e-bay... got a lot more hammer for the $.


I considered this, but honestly, I have tried to stop buying used tools. you never knwo what you get or how they were treated. 

I like buying new and spending a little more and having a warranty. 

I like the Metabo but every review I have found says the metabo's lack behind the competition in power and speed in drilling holes


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Am I wrong that all hammers take a standard Sds Sds plus Spline etc... Can't you just check which bits it uses? For my usage I'm Sds plus.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

duburban said:


> Am I wrong that all hammers take a standard Sds Sds plus Spline etc... Can't you just check which bits it uses? For my usage I'm Sds plus.


I didn't understand that either. I have a metabo and I can get my bits from any big box or contractor store, SDS plus and most of them in the box stores seem to be bosch anyway.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up. I wasn't sure if any size chuck took the SDS or SDS plus bit for example. That helps.

Now to decide between bosch and metabo.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The Makita hammers have changed significantly in the past few years. They make some really good hammers, of the ones I have tried myself. They had a demo day at a distributor and I tried a few different models. They have Antivibration in some models and that really made a big difference.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

jiffy said:


> The Makita hammers have changed significantly in the past few years. They make some really good hammers, of the ones I have tried myself. They had a demo day at a distributor and I tried a few different models. They have Antivibration in some models and that really made a big difference.


thanks I will check those out


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well guys, time for an update. I have had my rotary hammer for about 3 weeks now and have used it twice.

I decided on the Bosch. I got the RH328VCQ. Mainly because of the bargain price I got it at. Long story short, I knew a vendor that was invited to sell his product at a Bosch family appreciation day. They were selling tools dirt cheap there. 

I was able to get this Bosch rotary hammer with case, brand new for $96!! Mind you its on Amazon for $329. This is the one with the interchangeable chucks.

I used it to drill holes for 1/4 tap cons in concrete and it drills through like butter in no time.

But where it really shined was tearing up tile. I used it last week to tear up about 300 sq ft of 12x12's. It took less than 20 min to get all the tiles popped loose with the tile chisel in the rotary hammer.

Definitely a quality built tool. I am very pleased. The case is nice as well. Plenty of storage for bits.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

nhill2090 said:


> But where it really shined was tearing up tile. I used it last week to tear up about 300 sq ft of 12x12's. It took less than 20 min to get all the tiles popped loose with the tile chisel in the rotary hammer.


Careful you don't fool yourself into thinking you just bought a wonder tool. It sounds like it was a poorly installed job more than the shiny new tool :laughing:

I have Bosch demo hammer as well so I'm not picking on it, just a reminder that not all tile will pop like that. Don't make the mistake of bidding the next one like it will be easy cause now you have this awesome tool. Just a tip from someone who has seen that mistake made more than once 

Congrats on the new tool and the freakin awesome deal too :thumbsup:


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Careful you don't fool yourself into thinking you just bought a wonder tool. It sounds like it was a poorly installed job more than the shiny new tool :laughing:
> 
> I have Bosch demo hammer as well so I'm not picking on it, just a reminder that not all tile will pop like that. Don't make the mistake of bidding the next one like it will be easy cause now you have this awesome tool. Just a tip from someone who has seen that mistake made more than once
> 
> Congrats on the new tool and the freakin awesome deal too :thumbsup:


It was definetly not a completely quality job. It was installed over plywood. But I have also torn up a small amount on a slab and it was just as easy.

Thanks for looking out though


----------



## GreenTechSystem (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey.. I saw your post.. I have a Hilti Makita and a bosch roto hammer... Ive used them all for years. I will tell you my favorite one is by far the hilti. It is well worth the money. its durable, and ive had it for 8 years and not to mention, the value for resale is very good. The next one I like is my 10 year old bosch, I can drill through telephone poles, cement, hardened steel and more with it. Cons of the Bosch, propritery bits are pricey. But its lasted me for a while now. Now Makita has 2 different models. The Professional, green and black one, and the consumer, white and black ones. I have the contractor grade one, and its good, I dont like it for certain jobs because I feel like the powers not there, but I like it because it takes pretty much any universal bit.

Spend the little extra cash and get the Hilti, its got power and durability. or save a bit and get the bosch, but make sure ur not buying the consumer grade crap from bosch, like their 49.99 sawsall from Homeboy Depot

The bosch you got is the one I got my coworker, its a good one.


----------

